# Lancaster



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

We've just had the BBMF Lancaster fly over so low I thought it was coming down the road instead of overhead. 

I could count the rivets on the spars. :surprise:


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

That sounds fantastic, a while ago our house was rocked by a huge noise, went outside to see the red arrows performing loads of stunts right above my house and over the clyde, t'was a brilliant half hour. 

Jim.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

did you feel those vibrations through the whole body from the plane. no am not kinky. Just remembering what it was like living on the edge of a bomber aerodrome back in the 40's.

cabby


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

My late father in law was an electrician and he worked on Lancasters during the war

He always reckoned the crew especially rear gunners on Lancs were some of the bravest men he had ever met, life expectancy was not very long

Afterwards he worked for Vickers at Weybridge in Surrey on the plane side ,

He also worked on the comet, and the dc10, as well as being a major player in building concord, he was personal friends with Trubby Trubshaw the test pilot at the time

but his favourite plane was always the Lancaster followed closely by the Wellington


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Lucky man!

Last year the two Lancs (RAFBBMF and CWHM) flew over our roof, both outbound & return, and the sound was wonderful.

We all went indoors with big grins on our faces. :grin2:


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

The Lanc has been out all this week doing flying tests, its out now I've just heard it. The Dakota was out ALL last week, haven't seen the other two yet though


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The shadow of the wingspan as it flew over was wider than 2 blocks of semis.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

We were once having a BBQ and the Lanc Hurricane and Spitfire flew low over our garden in formation, obviously on their way back from somewhere, as you've probably guessed we are about 5 miles away from BBMF


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Funny you should mention the Wellington, My old man was a RR engineer and worked on the engines of Wellingtons up in Shropshire.We lived on the edge of the airfield.The noise of them and the sky trails of the Spitfires and Hurricanes is something I never forget.

cabby


----------

